# Recherches Revues Mac des 90's



## Kevick (4 Novembre 2018)

Ohé ohé,

Je recherches des revues mac des années 90. SVM Mac surtout, Univers Mac et Golden. La période qui m'intéresse le plus est 1990-1996 (et pourquoi pas la toute fin des années 80).

Je suis sur Monaco pour info s'il y a des gens du département 06 qui ne savent plus quoi faire de cette paperasse !

Merci d'avance.


----------



## IP (5 Novembre 2018)

Ca j'ai. Je te fais le point rapidement (je suis sur le Var mais passe régulièrement dans le 06).


----------



## IP (7 Novembre 2018)

Alors, j'ai les premiers numéros de SVM Mac et plus tard, du Icônes, de l'Univers Mac, des années 90 à 2010 (environ une cinquantaine en tout). Tu a besoin de plus de détail ?


----------



## Kevick (7 Novembre 2018)

IP a dit:


> Alors, j'ai les premiers numéros de SVM Mac et plus tard, du Icônes, de l'Univers Mac, des années 90 à 2010 (environ une cinquantaine en tout). Tu a besoin de plus de détail ?



Icônes ! Je l'avais complètement oublié. Elle m'intéresse bien. Tu en as combien de cette revue ?

Comme je disais, seules les années 1990 m'intéressent et encore jusqu'à 1997/1998 (en gros jusqu'au système 8). Ca fait combien de revues en enlevant toutes celles du XXIème siècle et surtout combien de 1990 à 1995 (ma période privilégiée) ? 

Puis-je avoir aussi l'outrecuidance de te demander leur état général ? 

Merci d'avance. 

PS : pour information j'ai SVM n° 26 et 32 et le HS n°4. C'est tout.


----------



## IP (9 Novembre 2018)

Alors, pour la période qui t'intéresse (->1998 inclus), j'ai 21 SVM Mac, 5 Icônes, 1 GoldenMac, 1 universMac et 2 MacWorld.
L'état est majoritairement très bon.


----------



## IP (9 Novembre 2018)

Par ailleurs, le 5 premiers numéros de SVM datent de 1988-89. Tu prend quand même ?
Pour la période 90-95, il y en a moins de 10 magazines.


----------



## Kevick (9 Novembre 2018)

IP a dit:


> Par ailleurs, le 5 premiers numéros de SVM datent de 1988-89. Tu prend quand même ?
> Pour la période 90-95, il y en a moins de 10 magazines.



Oui, je prends. Tout ce qui est entre 1988 et 1998, ça m'intéresse (donc les SVM, Golden, UM, Macworld et Icônes que tu possèdes).

Sinon, la question clef, tu t'en débarrasses où tu les vends ?


----------



## IP (9 Novembre 2018)

Je t'ai laissé un MP, histoire de ne pas encombrer le forum.


----------



## Kevick (21 Novembre 2018)

Merci à IP pour son aide.

Je "up" ce topic si d'autres personnes en France ont des (très) vieilles revues Mac qui embarrassent leurs étagères et grenier !


----------



## Kevick (13 Août 2019)

Up !

On sait jamais...


----------



## Berthold (26 Décembre 2020)

Je viens de trouver un Hors-série SVM spécial minitel (1987), avec quelques références aux Mac au détour de quelques articles…

C'est celui-ci :


			SVM en 1987
		


Me dire vite si ça t'intéresse, ça risque de vite partir aux papiers…


----------



## Kevick (26 Décembre 2020)

Salut,

Merci pour ton message, mais seuls les SVM *MAC* m'intéresse. Ici c'est la version plutôt PC/Windows. D'autre part, ce sont surtout les revues des années 90 qui m'intéresse. 

Merci néanmoins d'avoir remonté mon post, si certains sont intéressés à me refiler leur vieux magazines Apple.


----------



## Berthold (26 Décembre 2020)

Ok pas de souci.


----------



## Kolof (13 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour tout le monde,
Je recherche aussi des vieux magazines Mac (SVM Mac, Univers Mac ou autres - je ne me souviens plus de tout ce qui existait...).
Périodes préférées : 1990/1991 - 1997/1999
Si certains d'entre vous ont ça dans les tiroirs, je serais preneur. Il va de soi que je paie.
Et je n'ai aucune utilité des CD qui auraient survécu 
Merci d'avance !


----------



## Kevick (14 Juillet 2021)

Pas facile d'en trouver surtout de la période des années 90. Sur Ebay, il n'y a pas grand chose.


----------



## Kolof (14 Juillet 2021)

Kevick a dit:


> Pas facile d'en trouver surtout de la période des années 90. Sur Ebay, il n'y a pas grand chose.


En effet, j'en ai péniblement trouvé un...


----------



## Kevick (15 Juillet 2021)

J'ai trouvé sur le net tous les numéros d'_Icônes_ en PDF. C'est déjà ça...


----------



## mike2000 (5 Août 2021)

Kevick a dit:


> J'ai trouvé sur le net tous les numéros d'_Icônes_ en PDF. C'est déjà ça...


Aurais-tu un lien ? (j'ai toute la collec en papier mais en pdf ca serait sympa aussi).


----------



## mike2000 (5 Août 2021)

Je vends quelques revues Mac (sur le bon coin) mais on m'a supprimé les liens en me disant qu'il fallait mettre ça sur ioccasion. Ok mais je ne trouve pas de rubrique appropriée, il n'y a que du matériel (ordi, tel et montre) ??


----------



## peyret (5 Août 2021)

mike2000 a dit:


> Je vends quelques revues Mac (sur le bon coin) mais on m'a supprimé les liens en me disant qu'il fallait mettre ça sur ioccasion. Ok mais je ne trouve pas de rubrique appropriée, il n'y a que du matériel (ordi, tel et montre) ??


Salut
ici --> https://ioccasion.fr/

Edit
Oupps, moi non plus...


----------



## Kevick (5 Août 2021)

mike2000 a dit:


> Aurais-tu un lien ? (j'ai toute la collec en papier mais en pdf ca serait sympa aussi).







__





						Le site des anciennes revues informatiques -  www.abandonware-magazines.org
					





					www.abandonware-magazines.org
				




De quelles années sont les magazines Mac que tu vends ?


----------



## mike2000 (5 Août 2021)

je te réponds en "conversation privée" (mais je ne suis pas sur d'avoir compris le fonctionnement). sinon sur le bon coin tu tapes mike2000 et tu trouveras toutes mes annonces dont les 3 concernant des revues Mac.


----------

